# SOUPS



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Well, in New England the fall weather is just around the corner and thanks to this recipe board I've gotten back into cooking. Right now, I have turkey stock simmering on the stove, and I'll make two different soups from it and freeze them for the coming weeks/months. My office is moving in a few weeks and I won't be in the position to go out and grab a bit to eat from the corner deli, so I thought that making meals and freezing them would work out (and save big $$$).Do you have any contributions of your favorite fall soups? Most of my soups are made from scratch, but this was one that I found in a magazine - very easy and filling.SPICY PUMPKIN SOUP1 tsp oil1 TBSP minced garlic1 TBSP chili powder1/2 tsp cumin4 cups chicken broth1 can (19 oz) chick peas, rinsed1 can (15 oz) solid-packed pumpkin1 cup corn kernels (frozen or canned)3/4 cup bottled medium-spicy salsagarnish: shredded Cheddar cheese and reduced fat sour cream1. Heat oil and add garlic, chili powder & cumin. Stir over med. low heat for 1 min.2. Add chicken broth, then stir in chick peas, pumpkin, corn and salsa. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes.3. Ladle into soup bowls, garnish with cheese and dollop of sour cream.I look forward to trying other members favorite soups!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 1999)

Here is my favorite soup. You can take out any item that may be a trigger food or add other vegetables that work for you. This soup sometimes bothers my wife but she sure loves it.Minestrone Soup2 stalks celery 1/4 inch slice2 tbsp fresh chopped Italian parsley1 12 oz. can V8 juice1 large can crushed tomatoes4 cups chicken stock1 cups beef stock3 carrots, 1/4 inch slice3 medium Idaho potatoes, 1/2 inch dice1 cups finely sliced chard 1 green & 1 yellow squash, 1/4 inch slice2 cups green beans1 cup corn2 cup pinto beans (drained)1 coarsely chopped green pepper2 coarsely chopped onions4 cloves garlic, finely minced2 tbsp lightly salted butterSalt and fresh ground pepper to taste1 tsp dried oregano1 tsp dried basilcrushed red pepper to taste (optional)1 qt cooked pasta (small shells or elbows)Preparation:1. Melt butter in large soup pot. When melted, add minced garlic and let saute for a minute, then add onion, green pepper and carrots. Simmer covered for 15 or 20 minutes to wilt vegetables. 2. Add tomatoes, potatoes, celery, chard, squash, stock, & V8. Bring to a slow boil, stirring occasionally. When it has started boiling this is the time I start tasting. This is when I like it the best. 3. Add pinto beans, corn and green beans and bring to a slow boil again. Add salt, pepper, oregano, basil, red pepper and parsley. Let simmer for 1/2 hour. 4. In a separate pot bring water to a boil. Cook pasta til almost done (do not overcook, it will continue to soften in the soup). Drain pasta thoroughly and add to soup. Serve with a special bread and enjoy. Bill TaylorDigestion Information


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 1999)

YUM! I love soup - esp. Fall - Winter!Here is one of my favorites. It is a bit vague on the amount of the ingredients, but I usually just throw it together.Spinach-Tortellini Soup1 pot of chicken stock (home made or canned)carrotscelerya bunch of spinachFresh or Frozen Cheese TortelliniParmesean CheeseHeat up chicken stock, adding some sliced carrots and sliced celery. Once boiling, add spinach. After cooking for about 5 minutes, add Tortellini, cooking as long as package recommends. Ladle in bowls and sprinkle with Parmesean.It is also good with some bits of chicken![This message has been edited by NB (edited 09-22-1999).]


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

I posted a couple of soup recipes earlier. If I knew how to cut & paste or whatever you do to transfer them I would, but until then they will have to remain where they are. One is Beef Stew , and the other it New England Fish Chowder. They are yummy. Eat them with crusty French Bead. Maro


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Thanks all for the recipes. I'm going to give them each a try, and will start with the beef stew!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 1999)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,I LOVE SOUP!!!I'm completely addicted to it





















, just joking, but I do eat it a lot!I'm loving all these recipes, can't wait for a cold Sunday afternoon to make some of these! ------------------*Michelle*


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Split Pea Soup,This is a hearty soup that I often make from the leftovers of a ham dinner. Once we're pretty much done with the ham, had ham sandwiches and are all hammed out with eggs, I put the big bone and whatever meats are left on the stove to boil in about 8 cups of water for about 6 hours, I boil it slow, on a medium low heat with a lid on the pot. Use a draining spoon to remove all the meat and bones toss the bones in the garbage and cut the meat up into bite sized pieces (they should be really tender by now), put the ham back into the pot and this is now your stock. Use two cups of the quick cook split peas and rinse under water, you have to make sure they don't have anything in there, some packages might have a twig or something like that, they don't do a good job of checking when they bag them up. Boil these in a seperate pot for about 20 minutes (I always add about three table spoons of sugar) then dump them into the stock, keep the whole thing on a gentle roll ( it's 2 or 3 on my stove but you'll know the setting on yours







). Chop up two sticks of celery and a small onion throw the celery in when you toss in the peas then brown the onion in a seperate fry pan and add it to the pot. Let the whole thing simmer for at least a half hour but you could leave it for two and not have a problem. Add Salt and Pepper to taste at least a table spoon of both. My serving suggestion, grab some crutons and set them on top of each bowl you serve, they're awesome that way.Enjoy.Wes------------------Only those who risk going too far, will ever know how far they can go.[This message has been edited by Wes and Tracy (edited 09-24-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2000)

Bump!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2000)

IBSFree,That does sound easy and good....thanks......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

I wish I enjoyed cooking because the posted soup recipes really sound YUMMY!If you ever feel really lazy try the Pritikin soups. Hearty Vegetable and Chicken Pasta are SO good and contain very little sodium.


----------

